# Low end first Skiff



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Jon boat,
13 ft whaler
Carolina skiff


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Jon boat


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Jon boat because of my requirements or budget?


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Mostly budget.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Clemson09 said:


> Jon boat because of my requirements or budget?


Both. Nothing wrong with a Jon boat. Not the prettiest but they are tough as hell and cheap. They are noisy if you are going to pole one around, but overall a good utility boat to start with.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Gheenoe ! Shop wisely and you should be able to get into a Classic BMT for that price ...


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

We could increase our budget, but I'm scared to spend too much with this being my first boat. If I don't like it, I want to be able to get out of it without too much hassle. What would be a good working budget for a small utilitarian skiff? 

Is there a certain Jon you guys recommend? I have fished out of jons, but I never thought they were fun to be in haha. I do agree they make the most sense. But they are not pleasurable to just put around in.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Stump knocker, Americraft etc. Jons are loud and rivets pop. Gheenoes are fine, but I think your wife will appreciate the extra space of the other options. All mentioned choices are extremely low maintenance and can be found well under your budget.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

There's a nice one in the for sale section. Just add the bean bag for the wife.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Capt. Eli Whidden said:


> There's a nice one in the for sale section. Just add the bean bag for the wife.


My 1st flats boat was a 16 ft Grumman side console,my wife and I used it until the rivets started loosening-but that took many years, and we beat that boat silly.We caught lots of fish,took it on rivers,lakes,bay and even the keys once. They are good boats just not the quietest.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Hobie skiff


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Small welded jon boat with a tiller


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

G3 1548 VBW with a 2-stroke 25 hp Yamaha. Shop carefully and look for boat and motor on a trailer in good used condition and you'll be within budget and have a very capable rig. Here:
https://montgomery.craigslist.org/boa/6088809626.html


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> G3 1548 VBW with a 2-stroke 25 hp Yamaha. Shop carefully and look for boat and motor on a trailer in good used condition and you'll be within budget and have a very capable rig. Here:
> https://montgomery.craigslist.org/boa/6088809626.html


I grew up fishing out of a 1236 flat bottom with a tiller Johnson 25 and caught lots of fish. My dad bought it a few years before I was born and I still have that riveted Polar Kraft today and I'm 35.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Overwhelming conclusion that a Jon is the way to go. I guess I'll put my Skiff dreams on hold unless a Gheenoe pops up. I like the Ghennoes, but they don't show up around here for cheap. I'm near Charlotte NC.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

This gheenoe popped up. But its a small one
https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/6061421128.html


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Another Gheenoe
https://savannah.craigslist.org/boa/6099013536.html


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Jus wanted to add:
A bit of a dream would be to take the boat along with us on vacations to Tybee Island GA and OuterBanks NC. Just to explore the small water in both places. Not worried about going in the ocean or the sound. I think I am letting that impact my decision more than I should.

Second, I am coming from a Kayak. So my standards are pretty low as far as space/speed/comfort.

Lastly, I'm 180 pounds. My wife is petite (115 pounds) and pup is going to top out at 35-40 pounds So we are a fairly small group. Really considering the Gheenoe as a alternative to the Jon.


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2015)

Clemson09 said:


> Can anyone recommend a skiff for me? I will 50/50 cruising and fishing with one other person.


You can find a 13' and even 15' 1960-1970 model Boston whalers for $4-5k with trailer and working motor.

They may not be as aesthetically appealing at first but you can find one with a solid hull and working/reliable motor. With a little elbow grease and polish, you can make it shine.

That will be my "putt around" boat later in life. People will also appreciate your boat if you do a minor restore job.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> You can find a 13' and even 15' 1960-1970 model Boston whalers for $4-5k with trailer and working motor.
> 
> They may not be as aesthetically appealing at first but you can find one with a solid hull and working/reliable motor. With a little elbow grease and polish, you can make it shine.
> 
> That will be my "putt around" boat later in life. People will also appreciate your boat if you do a minor restore job.


I love the whalers. They seem to be pricey because people restore them. What scares me is the people that warn of the hulls being water logged. I don't know enough to spot or deal with issues so I am nervous going the old boat route. They are sweet boats for sure. Classic look.


----------



## tdstewi[email protected] (May 19, 2015)

Roger that, it would take a little searching.
A marine survey would give me a clear conscience about the hull being water logged or not. And that's only a few hundred $$ at most.

As you said, it's a classic look that will retain value well. 
I've always wanted one as a restoration job but just don't have the time and energy to tackle that right now.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

https://charlotte.craigslist.org/boa/6038243481.html


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had 3 Carolina skiffs
For what they are, they are hard to beat, I'd rather have one of those than a Jon!
Only my opinion!


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

I think the Jon would be fine if I was mostly fishing. But I can't imagine being out during the summer on that bare metal. 

A guy I used to work with had a Carolina Skiff and it was nice.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Can I ask why not more suggestions for a Carolina Skiff? I have seen a few around my budget. Some slightly over. I'm going to talk to the wife about spending a little more. It seems like you have a lot more options once you get to 6k.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

I think the fact you said shallow river around stumps... Jon boat is really the only good option. A lightweight fiberglass skiff will not do well there.

I lived in Charleston and did everything you are talking about with a 15ft War Eagle jon boat. Ocean obviously would be limited... but then again it would be for any small skiff especially around SC and GA.

I think you could do more of the things mentioned in a jon boat than a Gheeno. I know it isn't sexy but who gives a shit (except for maybe the frat boys at Clemson)


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Dawhoo.

Is glass that fragile? If I am going to tear it up by bumping a stump or two then I will stick with the Jon.

For the Jon, maybe I am just not looking at the right layout. I would like a flat deck to cast off of. And I don't like when the boat floor is split from the benches (Not sure of the technical term).


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Clemson09 said:


> Thanks Dawhoo.
> 
> Is glass that fragile? If I am going to tear it up by bumping a stump or two then I will stick with the Jon.
> 
> For the Jon, maybe I am just not looking at the right layout. I would like a flat deck to cast off of. And I don't like when the boat floor is split from the benches (Not sure of the technical term).


Welded hulls are strong enough to not need a center bench so an open floor is an option


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Is there a metal equivalent of a J16 Carolina skiff? Open floor plan, with a deck at the front?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Clemson09 said:


> Is there a metal equivalent of a J16 Carolina skiff? Open floor plan, with a deck at the front?


Sea Ark 
Commercial thickness if you can find one


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Last question, is there anyway to make them more comfortable? Especially in hot sun. I know my wife...


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Can put a truck bedliner down and my war eagle came with 2 comfortable seats.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Take a look at Towee skiff (might could find one for 6k)... but still think a jon boat is best for what you said


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

I love the Towee. Exactly what I want.

But from what you guys are saying, I might get into trouble. The landing for the river is 5 minutes from my house. But that is the rocky/stumpy part. I would be fine in the main channel, but fishing the coves and creeks you are around more structure. Of course, that is usually where the fish are.

The lakes are all fine and clear as far as structures to run over. But they are a longer drive. 30-45 minutes. I have not fished them.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

You guys are steadily convincing me of the Jon. I would not have to worry about where I beach..hitting rocks and stumps would be less of a concern...I can easily get setup for 4k...I'll probably ding it up anyway just doing "new boater" stuff.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

Towee is not fiberglass and could handle rocks/stumps. Problem is cost and it isn't a "riding" boat.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Towee must be scare in my area as well. I did not see any listed in Charlotte, Columbia, Charleston or Savannah.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

I would not mind something like this:
https://www.loweboats.com/hunting-boats/roughneck-1755-shallow-water/


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Look at Tuffcoat for nonskid on the jonboat deck. I did it on my other boat and it is great. Bedliner is for trucks. $80 a gallon is not bad.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thoughts on something like this?
https://florencesc.craigslist.org/boa/6063734847.html


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Those G3's are nice, my buddy has that same hull and it is solid. For cruising that Yamaha 40 would be fine.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

The layout is pretty darn close to the skiffs I like. Do you know of similar boats so I can broaden my search?

Do those boats draft shallow?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Alweld
Sea Ark
War Eagle
There are a lot of aluminum boat builders. Yes, bare bones aluminum hulls draft pretty shallow depending on the length and width. Of course the simpler you keep it the shallower it will draft.


----------



## Redbelly (Jan 23, 2016)

Get at least a 16' john. Get a foam roller and paint it white. It will not get hot. A welded aluminum with a tiller or a console will be fine (side console on that size is best).
That size will allow you to cover a lot of territory.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/6068438743.html
https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/6090886934.html
https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/6080770976.html
https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/6081329015.html
https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/6064276931.html
https://charleston.craigslist.org/boa/6086375891.html

There are my recommendations for your budget


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

If you grind rocks and oysters on a daily basis, the aluminum holds up a better, but glass does fine if you only grind them occasionally when you make a mistake. Otherwise, the durability of aluminum is dramatically over-rated. If you hit something hard enough and square enough to crack a chine or punch a hole in a glass hull, it will crack a weld, pop a rivet or puncture an aluminum hull.

Just get what you can afford. You can't go wrong with a 1648 jonboat.

Nate


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree with the above. If you plan on hitting stumps at speed you're going to need one of the mud motor Jon boats like duck hunters use. If you plan to hit stumps and rocks at trolling speed or idle speed you may scratch the gel coat on fiberglass but it really isn't going to hurt anything. Those high tide boats look pretty cool by the way.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks all. At least I have a few options now. I really like the CC Jon boats, but those are going to be tough to find in the budget. I pretty much like all of the little open concept skiffs. Especially the High Tide boats.

I highly doubt I would hit anything at speed. The worst I would do is bump stumps or a rock when in the smaller creeks. But that would not be typical. 

Is it bad to beach fiberglass boats? I would not beach on a gravel bank, but is sand fine?


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Sand is fine. I would not want to hit a rock in a fiberglass boat though.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

You could always install a keel guard. Over time even beaching your boat especially w/ a V on a sandbar will expose fiberglass. Good luck with your search


----------



## matthewb (Jul 4, 2015)

my buddy got a classic bmt for 1700 out some guys yard if you see you dont be shy to ask if he would sell it.


----------



## kellerqx (Feb 5, 2017)

Clemson......I just did restore on a no name craft, take a look in the brag forum. Originally I was looking for a Whaler and never found it. Of course after I finish I find one......I was traveling for work last week and found this in Salisbury NC. I didn't see any physical damage/repairs, but it was a quick review when just driving by and could not resist. I did try to give it a lift .....HEAVY!! I called the guy and seems eager to sell, but there was no motor.


----------



## kellerqx (Feb 5, 2017)

sorry for the multiple overview pics, must have hit upload file too many times.


----------



## Clemson09 (Apr 22, 2017)

Nice little boat! I'll dig around and find out how far that is from me.

How do you determine what motor to put on? You guys know by now that budget is important to me. What motors would you be considering? Two stroke or Four stroke? New, used or refurbed? I know nothing at all about boat motors. Is the lowest HP usually the cheapest? Any brands to avoid?

I really would not mind purchasing a newer motor. It would give me some peace of mind.


----------



## hunterbrown (Feb 17, 2014)

A lightly used 25 or 40 two stroke tiller would be perfect on that boat


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Contact Islamarine - they have 3 Chittums in there right now and 1 of them is chopped up & has all the front decks cut open. Might get a good deal!!!!


----------

